# SPS Simulator für Lernzwecke



## alexE63 (4 August 2013)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade Technikerschule und suche einen kostenlosen SPS Simulator für Windows XP.

Dieser soll die Möglichkeit haben, in der Anweisungsliste programmierbar zu sein und die Möglichkeit bieten, dass ich während das SPS Programm läuft Eingänge setzen und Ausgänge abfragen kann.

Ich habe schon einige Programme getestet (Deltalogic, Grollmus, SPS-Visu, die tun das leider aber nicht.

Habt ihr einen Tip für mich?


Gruß
Alex


----------



## M-Ott (5 August 2013)

Google "Trysim" und dort die Demo herunterladen.


----------



## M-Ott (5 August 2013)

Oder die Schülerversion von STEP7. Ist zwar nicht kostenlos, aber mit, ich glaube, 20 - 30 € erschwinglich.


----------



## alexE63 (5 August 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Oder die Schülerversion von STEP7. Ist zwar nicht kostenlos, aber mit, ich glaube, 20 - 30 € erschwinglich.



Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Trysim läuft soweit und ich kann Programme von AWL in FUP und KOP konvertieren.

Aber wo kann ich während die Simulation läuft die Eingänge setzen?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## M-Ott (6 August 2013)

Ich habe das Programm lange nicht mehr benutzt. ICh glaube, das geht nur, indem Du Dir Schalter (Taster) in der Anlagensimulation platzierst.


----------



## alexE63 (10 August 2013)

Hallo Michael,

es funktioniert.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------

